
Ask HN: As co-founders, how did you split up? - victorbojica
Since co-founders splitting up is one of the biggest issues a start-up faces, I&#x27;m really curious about the causes. Maybe there is something to learn and to look for
======
pavantalla
i am an angel investor and have seen very good ideas and successful startups
fail due to founders. Two of my funded startups have shut due to differences
among founders. This happened due to lack of trust, mutual respect and
synergy. When founders start thinking about individual contributions, one
upmanship and dominant roles, the startup is bound to fail.

------
mooreds
Goals change.

